# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα samsung sc54f7

## akis63

Με το πάτημα του διακόπτη το μοτέρ ξεκινάει και σταματάει αμέσως και αμέσως μετά "κλωτσάει" προσπαθώντας να ξαναξεκινήσει και σταματάει και επαναλαμβάνεται το ίδιο φαινόμενο 1-2 ακόμη φορές.

----------


## akis63

Στις χαμηλες στροφές το μοτέρ λειτουργεί επαναλαμβανόμενα για 1 δευτερόλεπτο και σταματάει και επαναλειτουργεί κ.ο.κ.
Θα ελέγξω μήπως είναι φαγωμένα τα καρβουνάκια.

----------


## akis63

Άνοιξα τη συσκευή και έφτασα στο μοτέρ, τα καρβουνάκια δεν είναι φαγωμένα ωστόσο το ένα απ' αυτά σπινθηρίζει πολύ.

20170909_083133.jpg20170909_083335.jpg20170909_084753.jpg20170909_084806.jpg

Έτριψα τα καρβουνάκια και ελαφρότατα το ρότορα αλλά ενώ το μοτέρ δείχνει να ξεκινάει κανονικά ωστόσο μετά από λίγο αρχίζει ο σπινθηρισμός στο ένα καρβουνάκι και αρχίζουν οι επαναλαμβανόμενες διακοπές, μαζί με οσμή μάλλον καμένου πλαστικού.

----------


## akis63

Διαπίστωσα μάλιστα ότι κατά την περιστροφή του μοτέρ πετάγονται πλαστικά  ρινίσματα και με μεγεθυντικό φακό είδα ότι στην περιέλιξη υπάρχουν  κάποια πλαστικά μονωτικά στοιχεία λευκού χρώματος τα οποία σε ορισμένα  σημεία φαίνονται λιωμένα.

Μήπως τελικά βραχυκυκλώνει το μοτέρ;

----------


## Papas00zas

Τα τελευταία αρχεία δεν ανοίγουν,δοκίμασε να τα ξαναστείλεις

----------


## akis63

> Τα τελευταία αρχεία δεν ανοίγουν,δοκίμασε να τα ξαναστείλεις


Ήταν εικόνες από τα πλαστικά ρινίσματα και από τα λευκά μονωτικά μέρη της περιέλιξης του μοτέρ που σε 2-3 σημεία έχουν λιώσει.
Δεν τα έχω διαθέσιμα για να τα ανεβάσω πάλι και στο μεταξύ συναρμολόγησα τη συσκευή γιατί ετοιμάζομαι για αγορά νέας.

Μήπως έχεις κάποια γνώμη για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

----------


## chipakos-original

Γενικώς αφύσικα μεγάλος σπινθήρας στα κάρβουνα παραπέμπει σε καμένη μπομπίνα . Το σπινθήρισμα όμως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει και στα δύο κάρβουνα κι όχι μόνο στο ένα όπως γράφεις λίγο πιο πάνω.

----------


## akis63

> Γενικώς αφύσικα μεγάλος σπινθήρας στα κάρβουνα παραπέμπει σε καμένη μπομπίνα . Το σπινθήρισμα όμως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει και στα δύο κάρβουνα κι όχι μόνο στο ένα όπως γράφεις λίγο πιο πάνω.


Το σπινθήρισμα είναι πολύ έντονο στο ένα μόνο κάρβουνο.
Όσο και αν τα έτριψα, άλλαξα μεταξύ τους τις θέσεις τους, καθάρισα το ρότορα, έλεγξα τα ελατήριά τους (που δεν φαίνεται να έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα) ο σπινθηρισμός παραμένει το ίδιο έντονος, το μοτέρ στη χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα δουλεύει για μέχρι 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα αρχικά και μετά αρχίζει να κάνει διακοπές και επαναλειτουργεί για 1 δευτερόλεπτο και σταματάει και ξαναλειτουργεί κ.ο.κ. Στη μεγάλη ταχύτητα λειτουργεί στιγμιαία και μετά όταν ξαναλειτουργεί τραβάει τόσο πολύ ρεύμα που στα φώτα στην ίδια γραμμή πέφτει η τάση. Επίσης μετά από λίγη ώρα λειτουργίας αρχίζουν να πετάγονται τα πλαστικά ρινίσματα και υπάρχει η οσμή καμένου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ήταν εικόνες από τα πλαστικά ρινίσματα και από τα λευκά μονωτικά μέρη της περιέλιξης του μοτέρ που σε 2-3 σημεία έχουν λιώσει.
> Δεν τα έχω διαθέσιμα για να τα ανεβάσω πάλι και στο μεταξύ συναρμολόγησα τη συσκευή γιατί ετοιμάζομαι για αγορά νέας.
> 
> Μήπως έχεις κάποια γνώμη για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;


Με λίγα λόγια και συμπερασματικά ή Samsung να μείνει στον τομέα της που είναι οι τηλεοράσεις / κινητά τηλέφωνα κτλ . Σε οτιδήποτε άλλο (πλυντήρια / σκούπες κτλ ) καταλήγουμε ότι δεν ξέρουν που παν τα 4 .
Στα μηχανολογικά θέματα τους βρίσκω παντελώς άχρηστους. Μήπως αυτά τα ρινίσματα που αναφέρεις είναι σχετικά με το γύρω σασί? και όχι μονωτικά από μπομπίνα? . Ο άξονας με τα ρουλεμάν δείχνει σταθερός σαν κέντρο?

----------


## akis63

Μερικά πλαστικά μονωτικά σημεία που φαίνεται να έχουν αλλοιωθεί
20170910_080957.jpg
Τα πλαστικά ρινίσματα που πετάγονται κατά την (προβληματική) λειτουργία του μοτέρ
20170910_081256.jpg
Δε νομίζω ότι προέρχονται από το κέλυφος γιατί όλο το περίβλημα του μοτέρ είναι μεταλλικό.
Άξονας, ρουλεμάν όλα φαίνονται στη θέση τους και κανονικά.

Εδώ: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7I...ew?usp=sharing
φαίνεται η ελαττωματική και διακεκομμένη (αν και ο διακόπτης είναι στην θέση ΟΝ) λειτουργία του μοτέρ με τους έντονους σπινθηρισμούς, ενώ έντονη είναι η οσμή καμμένου πλαστικού που υπήρχε από τη στιγμή που παρουσιάστηκε η βλάβη.


Απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει και απ' ό,τι έχω διαβάσει σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις ηλεκτρικών μοτέρ (σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι στις υψηλές στροφές τραβάει πολλή ρεύμα) πιθανότατα έχει βραχυκυκλώσει η πομπίνα και συνεπώς προχωράω σε αγορά νέας συσκευής.

Μάλλον αυτή τη φορά στο μοντέλο Samsung VCC52FOS3R που όμοιό του (μάλλον σε παλαιότερη έκδοση) έχω ήδη και λειτουργεί από ετών απροβλημάτιστα και το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί ίδιο τύπο σακούλας και με εξυπηρετεί.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Μερικά πλαστικά μονωτικά σημεία που φαίνεται να έχουν αλλοιωθεί
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44012
> Τα πλαστικά ρινίσματα που πετάγονται κατά την (προβληματική) λειτουργία του μοτέρ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44013
> Δε νομίζω ότι προέρχονται από το κέλυφος γιατί όλο το περίβλημα του μοτέρ είναι μεταλλικό.
> Άξονας, ρουλεμάν όλα φαίνονται στη θέση τους και κανονικά.
> 
> Εδώ: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7I...ew?usp=sharing
> φαίνεται η ελαττωματική και διακεκομμένη (αν και ο διακόπτης είναι στην θέση ΟΝ) λειτουργία του μοτέρ με τους έντονους σπινθηρισμούς, ενώ έντονη είναι η οσμή καμμένου πλαστικού που υπήρχε από τη στιγμή που παρουσιάστηκε η βλάβη.
> ...


Πιθανό και αυτό αλλα θέλει λύσιμο του μοτέρ και μετρηση με ωμόμετρο(μια φωτογραφία του δρομέα θα βοηθούσε). Αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το μοτέρ ξεκινάει και σταματαει συνέχεια. Επίσης θέλει να δεις και αν κάπου έχει μαυρίσει η μονωση από το σύρμα.

----------


## akis63

> Πιθανό και αυτό αλλα θέλει λύσιμο του μοτέρ και μετρηση με ωμόμετρο(μια φωτογραφία του δρομέα θα βοηθούσε). Αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το μοτέρ ξεκινάει και σταματαει συνέχεια. Επίσης θέλει να δεις και αν κάπου έχει μαυρίσει η μονωση από το σύρμα.


Ευχαριστώ για την γνώμη σου, η συσκευή οδηγήθηκε στην ανακύκλωση και σήμερα προβαίνω στην παραγγελία της νέας συσκευής.

----------

